# montana gets wolf hunt dates posted.



## soules2007 (Oct 29, 2007)

Montana has set the wolf hunting dates as follows : Back country wolf season to run sept 15- dec 31st and general wolf from oct.26-dec.31, in anticapation of legal challenges they will hold off on selling tags until they are sure the season will occur. Trapping wolves will not be considered unti 2010. This was initially held off on until delisting, now they should expect some real resistance from wolf activist. give your support to the montana fish,wildlife and parks. Hang tough montana FWP! 8)


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

GREAT news. When do you think they will open up the hunt for activites themselves?  I wouldn't mind bagging a 350lbs + activist.   :wink:


----------



## soules2007 (Oct 29, 2007)

I read one comment from a sierra club member (paraphrased) in Idaho the people doing most the complaing are from the smaller towns like challis and others like it. WOW YA THINK???!!! challis sits on the edge of the frank church. They are the ones who are dealing with this problem first hand. Yeah i would be complaing to.


----------



## marksman (Oct 4, 2007)

Do activists get that big on a granola only diet?


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Guns and Flies said:


> GREAT news. When do you think they will open up the hunt for activites themselves?  I wouldn't mind bagging a 350lbs + activist.   :wink:


I don't think they would be very good to eat. :lol: ; maybe you could use them for bait to get your wolf. :!:


----------

